# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Starke Schmerzen nach Bestrahlung

## Christine78

Liebe Forums-Mitglieder,

da bin ich wieder, 1,5 Jahre nachdem ich hier meinen ersten Beitrag geschrieben habe. Da das letzte Jahr sehr ruhig für meinen Vater verlaufen ist, habe ich mich bewusst von allem ferngehalten, was mit der Krankheit zu tun hat, da es mich psychisch sehr belastet. Leider muss ich mich jetzt wieder intensiv damit auseinandersetzen, und brauche wieder eure Hilfe/Ratschlag.

Zur Geschichte. Im Mai 2016 wurde mein Vater mit Prostatakrebs (und Knochenmetastasen) diagnostiziert.(PSA 85, Gleason 4+5). Bis November 2017 hat er Casodex sowie Arvekamp und Xgeva Spritzen bekommen. Vor circa zwei Monaten, begann er aber sehr starke Schmerzen im Beckenbereich zu haben und sein Bein schwoll an. Ein CT zeigte Lymphknotenmetastasen, und später zeigten sich Metastasen auch in der Lunge. (+ Thrombose am Bein, weshalb er jetzt auch täglich eine Blutgerinnungsspritze machen muss)

Also hat er sich 18 Mal bestrahlen lassen. Die Bestrahlung ist jetzt 12 Tage her, und es geht ihm auch viel besser, was die Schmerzen an Bein/Hüfte betrifft. Allerdings hat er sehr starke Schmerzen beim urinieren und sehr starkes Brennen. Und er muss sehr stark pressen um anfangen zu urinieren. (die Nacht verbringt er auf der Toilette) Der Urologe meinte, dass würde sich in den nächsten zwei Wochen verbessern. Er solle Voltaren Zäpfchen für den Schmerz nehmen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, vertraue ich dem Urologen nicht so ganz. Gibt es keine Medikamente, die helfen könnten? Sind diese (teils heftigen) Nebenwirkungen normal, oder sollten wir nach einem anderen Urologen suchen?

Vielen Lieben Dank

(P.S. zum Glück  war die Prognose des ersten Onkologen völliger Quatsch, wie ihr auch richtig meintet...  :L&auml;cheln:  )

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Christine,

um sagen zu können, woher die Probleme beim Urinieren kommen, müsste man wissen was bestrahlt worden ist. Wenn 18 Mal bestrahlt wird, kann dies eine Bestrahlung der Knochen sein oder eine Bestrahlung der Prostata mit höheren Dosen (Hypofraktionierung).

Georg

----------


## Christine78

Leider weiß ich das tatsächlich nicht genau. Ich weiß das sowohl Knochen als auch der Lymphknoten bestrahlt worden sind. Es soll eine große Masse gewesen sein, weshalb auch die Prostata, Blase und Darm wahrscheinlich mitbestrahlt worden sind.

----------


## Georg_

Dein Vater kann auch beim Strahlentherapeuten einen Termin machen und ihn um Rat fragen. Der Urologe hat ja wohl auch nur den schriftlichen Bericht der Bestrahlung vorliegen.

Wenn keine Prostataoperation gemacht wurde besteht immer die Gefahr dass der Tumor weiter wächst und die Harnröhre verengt. Das müsste man versuchen operativ zu behandeln.

Georg

----------


## Christine78

Mit dem Strahlenterapeuten haben wir schon gesprochen. Er meinte, das es normal ist und das es etwas länger dauert, bis das Brennen weggeht und er wieder halbwegs normal urinieren kann...

----------


## Georg_

Christine,

der Aussage des Strahlentherapeuten könnte nur ein Strahlentherapeut widersprechen, der die Bestrahlungspläne gesehen hat. Daher kann der Urologe jetzt auch nichts anderes machen als Voltaren zu verschreiben, was Schmerzen lindert und eine evtl. Entzündung und damit Schwellung bekämpft. Eventuell könnte man jetzt vorübergehend einen Katheter einsetzen.

Georg

----------


## Christine78

Lieber Georg,

danke erstmal für deine Zeit...Dann bleibt meinem Vater also nichts anderes als abwarten...mal schauen. Hoffentlich wirds besser.

Christine

----------

